# Ya'll check out my new fishing boat!



## Last man (Oct 12, 2016)

I was wanting a small one person fishing/fun boat that was motorized and was capable of some seriots fishing and boating, but not break the bank.  I researched and found the Zego sports boat.  This is a great little rig. Unsinkable can run up to 30horse, and the price was great. 
	
	



```
[PHP][PHP]
```


----------



## mlbowfin (Oct 12, 2016)

no pic?


----------



## Steve762us (Oct 13, 2016)

http://zego.co.nz/gallery/


----------



## Last man (Oct 13, 2016)

*Thanks steve*

So what do you think


----------



## Steve762us (Oct 13, 2016)

Looks like neat idea...more stable and fishable than a ski, and gets away from all the proprietary ski engine issues/quirks.

Not much info stateside--only two dealers (Tampa and California?).  No pricing that I could find.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 13, 2016)

Would ride rough in choppy water.


----------



## Chase4556 (Oct 13, 2016)

Solo Skiff...


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 13, 2016)

Looks kinda neat!


----------



## Last man (Oct 14, 2016)

Your can get more info from Saltyday@yahoo.com  about them.  Being a pontoon. They actually ride pretty smooth.


----------



## jimbo1187 (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm thinking you must be a dealer for them...

Be kind of tough to import one from New Zealand.


----------

